# Amtrak Auto Train Trip January 2013



## Railroad Bill (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello Gang,

Just returned last week from exciting trip to DisneyWorld via Amtrak Auto Train. First time on the AT and very impressed with the service and the ride. Here is a trip report of our journey over nine days.

Amtrak Auto Train & Disneyworld Trip Report

January 15-23, 2013

After waiting for many years to see Disney World in Orlando, we planned to take the Auto Train to Florida and spend a few days in central Florida to see the park, spend a day at the Mt Dora Antique Show and another day with Claudia’s former college roommate in Tampa. We managed to acquire low bucket fares for our trip south on the AT by checking Amsnag back in March 2012 and finding one day in January where the low bucket was evident. Such a deal on that since the fares by November had already reached twice that amount and by December sleepers were pretty much sold out.

Since we have ridden many of Amtrak’s routes, we really wanted to ride the Auto Train even though its practicality as an option from Ohio to Florida was a bit suspect. We had to drive over 400 miles from our home to Lorton in order to catch the train and of course, would have to drive back when we returned. Weather and health issues are always a concern for us, but we decided to go for it anyway.

We decided that driving to Lorton in one day and catching the #53 would mean leaving our home very early in the morning and assuming good weather. So we opted to stay overnight at our favorite Comfort Inn in Gaithersburg, Md. And then just drive down to Lorton the next day. That would allow for the trip to begin later (8am) and a few stops along the way at some antique malls, rest stops , etc.

We began the morning by taking care of our cat’s morning needs of food and meds and some play time before we said goodbye. Now that he is getting older, he doesn’t like being left alone and we have altered our Amtrak trip lengths to not leave him any longer than a week or so. We left our home around 8:30 and headed out eastbound and eventually made it to the Pa. Turnpike a few hours later. We missed rush hour in Pittsburgh and except for a few truckers who I believe were falling asleep at the wheel, we continued on across Pa and down into Maryland by early afternoon. Made it to Gaithersburg around 4:30, had a good chicken dinner at Colonel Cluck’s nearby and enjoyed some TV before retiring for the evening. This Comfort Inn is a great place to stay if you are in the Washington DC area since it has a nice staff, great free breakfast, and a free shuttle to the Shady Grove Metro Station (Red Line) which can get you to DC in a reasonable time. We took the Cap Ltd to Rockville several times and stay here while doing our DC tourism and then catch the train home at Union Station.

Wednesday morning we slept in a little and had a good breakfast before heading south on I-270 and I-495 through some harrowing traffic. It’s always rush hour in DC on this road. Found the Lorton exit on I-95 very easily and arrived around 12 noon on the advice of our AU members who suggested if we wanted an early dinner time to be there early. There was already a decent line of cars developing and glad we came early. We gave the agent at the check-in booth our name and he had our reservation on his list and placed a magnetic sign on the driver’s door that designated us as AV93, which meant we were an oversized vehicle. He gave us a pamphlet with information and instructions on what to do when we pulled up into Lane 3 under the canopy at the station. We had our carry-on luggage ready to go and so didn’t take too much time at the unloading lane. The staff there was friendly and told us to leave the keys in the ignition and the window down (I suppose in case your doors locked unexpectedly). We headed to the ticket desk where there were lines for coach passengers and sleeper passenger. The agent at the desk was very friendly, gave us boarding passes and our 5 pm dinner tickets and said the train would likely start boarding around 2:30. There would be a wine and cheese tasting from 3-4pm and the train was expected to leave on time around 4pm.

Lorton is a large station, but today the train was nearly sold out—no sleepers remained and only a few coach seats left. Seats in the lobby were at a premium. We noticed that Claudia and I were about the youngest couples there (and we are no spring chickens--) Most of the passengers were from the East Coast, NY, CT, RI, Pa and Maryland and according to some we talked with, this had been an annual event for them for many years. Had a nice conversation with a couple from Philadelphia and another from Rhode Island. Some of the people had driven down to Lorton this morning and expressed their concerns about heavy traffic, weather, etc. and suggested our strategy of staying overnight before arriving was one for them to consider.

I wanted to get photos of our car being loaded so I ran outside and caught it just going into the lower level auto rack car. A very efficient operation with many drivers taking the 276 autos and trucks into the lengths of 3-4 cars connected by ramps. The smaller cars were placed on the top decks and a few on the lower levels. Some motorcycles and several cars with bike racks were also apparent. We watched as the Amtrak police dog and his handler did a smell-around of all the cars as they were sitting waiting to be loaded.

Took some more photos of the station and surroundings, but could not get close to where our locomotives were stationed so, to my disappointment, I do not have an engine report of our motive power. The final total of passengers was 448 passengers and 276 autos. I believe the announcement noted we had 26 auto rack cars. I know there were 2 dining cars, 2 lounge cars, 6 regular sleepers and two all bedroom Deluxe sleepers and a lot of coach cars. It was noted we were the longest passenger train in the US.

There was very nice store in the station where many people were buying prepared sandwiches and drinks for their lunch. Also lots of souvenirs so I had to get an Amtrak Auto Train tee shirt and a magnet for my travel wall back home. Restrooms were immaculate and added to the pleasurable waiting time at Lorton. Big screen TVs (all had CNN on**smile) were numerous.

At 2:30pm the call came for boarding and we were joining the masses looking for their accommodations. We were in Car 5343 Room 5 and were closer to the rear of the train. Our car attendant was Spencer, a genial guy who was always available if we had questions or needed assistance. I decided to go back outside on the platform to watch the loading of the auto rack cars and the movement by Amtrak locomotive #515 switcher. As we came closer to 3pm, I noted that it seemed as though everyone was loaded and the last auto rack car was now being taken to the back of the train. Then there was a call that a passenger had just arrived and would be coming via golf cart, to our car.

Sure enough here came an attendant driving a woman and her luggage up to our door. Spencer came out to greet her and I took a few photos and talked with the attendant for a few minutes. As I continued to take more photos, I heard the door to our car slam shut and panic set in. Would I be left behind, waving to my wife as the train left for Florida. [email protected]@

I knocked on the door but it seemed that no one was now on the lower floor. But soon Spencer came to the door, apologized profusely and let me back in. I told him it was my fault for not paying attention and that everything was fine. Whew! That was close!!

Anyway I scurried back to our room upstairs and casually mentioned my plight to my wife, who has admonished me on other occasions for taking photos and almost being left behind ( Can you say EB in Milwaukee—Silver Meteor in Richmond) smile**

As it turned out the late passenger was now across the hall from us in Room 6. Marilyn was a very nice lady who was headed to Naples, Florida for the winter. Her husband had passed away a few years ago and this was her first trip to return to Fla. since that time. She and her husband were both former teachers and we shared many stories about kids and schools. She and Claudia both used C-Pap machines and got to compare notes on their use on the train.

It was now time to make it to the wine and cheese tasting session in the lounge car. Since our car was just a walk through the Deluxe Sleeper, we were there pretty quickly, but found that a long line had already formed on the sold out train. Since there was no more seating left in the lounge car, I decided to grab a few snacks and head back to our room. Claudia stayed in line to grab some wine and cheese and brought some snacks back with her late. My wine tasting days are over with my current stomach dilemmas, as is a fine Scotch that I once enjoyed.

We enjoyed talking to Marilyn and some other passengers in our cars as the word came that our train would be leaving Lorton at approximately 3:45pm. The Silver Star was running late and we actually saw it pass by as we prepared to leave. According to some notes I had, we would be following the Star until we reached northern North Carolina around Rocky Mount, where the Auto Train would then follow the route of the Silver Meteor to Savannah. We would be then running ahead of both Silver trains after Savannah into Sanford.

A pair of women passengers in Room 4 were having a great time laughing about how they were going to get up into the top bunk. I showed them how easy it was for me (6’6” and 220lbs) and they came down to observe my technique. They were in stitches watching my contortions and decided they would need to reconsider who would be up there. Especially since one of them was a bit claustrophobic. Yikes!!. I think the Viewliner sleepers are much better, roomier and a nice window to break up the creeping walls.. smile**

The cheese and snacks were excellent and Claudia said her wine was fine as well. And now it was time to get under way. We slowly moved out of the yard and then quickly got up some speed and were in Fredericksburg in a short time. Always enjoy crossing the Rappahannock River and imagining the Civil War battle that took place there. A bloody affair in a terrible war.

We slowed down a little as we passed through the countryside. I suspect that we were close behind the SS and approach lights were blinking at our engineer on occasion. We reached Richmond and there were a couple of trains headed north in the siding tracks. As we approached Petersburg it was now dark and the lights of the city adorned the night.

Our dinner call was for 5 pm and right on time the announcement came for us to come to the diner. The staff was very welcoming and we were seated with Linda and Terry as our dinner mates. He was a manager for Chilton’s and she ran a food pantry in their unretired lives. This was their first trip on the Auto Train as well. They were from Providence, RI and rode the NE Corridor trains often.

We all had steak and potatoes with mixed vegetables. Cheesecake with varied toppings for dessert. Sharon was our server and the dining car staff was excellent. Friendly and always wanting to know how they could serve us. They should clone these people for all Amtrak trains.

Since there would be three dinner seatings due to the large number of passengers, we offered to get up at around 6 to help the staff, but they insisted that we stay and talk as long as we wanted. The next seating would be at 7 and thus we decided to head back to our room around 6:15. A quality experience in the diner.

Spencer was going to put our beds down around 9pm but we were so tired he said he would put them down around 8:30. I stayed up and watched out the window until we reached Rocky Mount and then it was time to climb up into the “tomb”. The tracks across North and South Carolina were a bit rough in places and I typically only sleep off and on anyway, so it was a decent sleep if not totally restful. I remember the train stopping in Florence for the crew changes, but not much else until we reached Jessup, Georgia when we awoke and headed downstairs for a shower.

Breakfast was continental with cold cereals, fruit, baked goods, juice, etc. I had my Tony The Tiger flakes and a banana. Our breakfast companions were Sandy and Bob from near Philadelphia and they were headed to Florida to visit with their children. We cruised through Jacksonville and made good time until we reached Deland where slow orders due to the new construction brought us to a standstill. We sat for several minutes, then moved a few miles and then sat again. Our plans to leave Sanford and head over to the Cocoa Beach area were now in jeopardy if we ran much later. But since there was some padding in the schedule we actually only arrived 15 minutes late at 9:45am so we were o.k.

The massive construction project on the SunRail line is certainly providing lots of jobs based on the number of employees seen along the construction areas. We arrived in Sanford on a partly cloudy day, but the temps were still in the upper 60s. We said goodbye to Spencer and told him how much we enjoyed our trip on the Auto Train. We moved into the station and waited for the long line of cars to be unloaded. It is somewhat like everyone waiting for their lottery numbers to be called as hundreds stood outside or sat in the station listening for the constant list of car numbers over the intercom.

As luck would have it we were in the last 50 or so cars off and thus did not get to our car until almost 11 am. No big deal as we were going to park and buy our return trip tickets in the station before we left anyway. We had not purchased northbound tickets early since the price was low bucket for sleepers and we thought the car price would remain the same as well. With the new refund policies in limbo, we did not want to commit to a return trip on a specific day until closer to our trip dates.

After parking the car in the visiting lot, we went back inside to purchase the tickets. The agent was very helpful and since we had a couple of vouchers we needed to use up before March 1. That cut down the cost a little as well. There was a change in the cost of the car since they jacked the price up for oversized vehicles from $175 to $225. But the roomette price was still $136. The agent said we will experience a different train going north as there would be fewer passengers and cars. We used our AAA discount and had her put on our AGR numbers so as to get the maximum benefit from the trip.

So after acquiring our tickets, we stopped for a burger in Sanford and decided to head east toward Cocoa Beach. Of course we had to stop at an antique mall along the way. We crossed the causeway onto the island where Cape Canaveral and Cocoa Beach are located and saw the huge Disney Carnival Cruise ship in port. Then we traveled down A1A through the Cocoa Beach area. Seemed like a typical beach town, but not as nice as the west coast beaches where we vacation. After a brief stay we headed west toward Orlando and then to Apopka where our hotel room at the Hampton Inn was waiting.

The Hampton Inn Apopka is a very nice facility with cordial staff, excellent amenities and those great Hampton Inn beds. We asked the desk clerk for a recommendation for dinner and she guided us to Café Positano just a few blocks down the road. A nice Italian restaurant where we partook in Lasagna Paesana and Eggplant Parmigiana. Both were excellent and the service was great. Fresh bread was tasty, but I would pass on the salads as they were mediocre at best. Overall a good experience and highly recommend for their pasta dishes. They also had live entertainment later in the evening and a nice bar area for those who enjoy a drink after work.

A little TV action with our favorite programs of _Person of Interest_ and _Elementary _and then off to bed. A busy day tomorrow at the giant antique show.

Friday morning was another great Hampton Inn Breakfast with fresh eggs, waffles, pastries, sausage, potatoes, oatmeal, juices galore, bagels and yogurt. We were off early to make it to Mt Dora for the 8am opening. When we arrived there were already thousands on the grounds and dealers set up all over the hillside. This is one of the best places to hunt for antiques and collectibles in Florida in the winter months. We spent five hours roaming the aisles outside and only made it in to two of the many buildings on the site.

Afterward we took a ride up to _The Villages _retirement communities where we had once considered moving. There are now three village towns and thousands of homes and condos that cover three counties. Traffic was very heavy and although there are numerous activities and golf courses as part of the amenities of living there, I am not sure if this is what we want to do. I have lived in Florida in the summer months and it is generally not that pleasant. (And so far there are no gators in Ohio**smile***).

An enjoyable trip and again found some antique malls in Wildwood to check out before heading back toward Orlando. I remember traveling down US 27 as a small child—long before Orlando and central Florida became a tourist mecca. There were just a few small towns and the Citrus Tower inside many orange groves. Now the groves have been replaced with housing subdivisions as far as the eye can see and the traffic lights every mile or two replace the mom and pop citrus stands of the 1960s.

We arrived at our Hampton Inn Lake Buena Vista around 4 pm, but the rush hour had already begun. The hotel was full but the staff was excellent and had us in our room in no time. The hotel is located near many other hotel chains and many restaurant choices. We asked for a high floor and were placed in the top 5th floor, away from pool, breakfast and gym noise. Lots of travelers from foreign lands, especially Latin America, since this is the summer vacation time for South America. We met several people from Brazil and Chile and a nice couple from England. Since the hotels on this street are only one exit from the Disneyworld parks, it is a convenient place to stay. Our hotel had a free shuttle to all the Disney parks and for $89 per night, and a giant free breakfast, you could not go wrong.

We freshened up and then headed out for dinner at Olive Garden. Super service and a “_Tour of Italy” _entrée made it a fine experience. Claudia had the chicken and shrimp scampi which was also excellent. A long day of antiquing and exploring central Florida had come to an end and it was time for a restful night’s sleep.

Saturday’s forecast called for a chance of rain, so we opted to travel to Tampa to visit Pat, Claudia’s roommate from Ohio State and a long-time friend of ours. We met her at her home in NE Tampa and had an enjoyable visit with her and her dog, a wild and crazy standard poodle. Lunch at Red Lobster was excellent with the shrimp combos. We said goodbye in late afternoon and decided to stop at Downtown Disney on the way home.

This is a free part of the Disney experience full of restaurants, amusement rides and interesting shops and other venues. Cirque du Soleil has an experience there, but were closed during the week we were there. All kinds of rides for kids, Splitsville bowling, bars and other entertainment. A dance group was putting on a show on the stage. Artisans were blowing glass and other craft skills were demonstrated. A nice walk over bridges and around a large lake highlight the experience. Fun watching the people. It started spitting some rain so we opted to head for the car and back to our hotel for the evening.
Sunday was our first trip back to Epcot since the early 1980s when it first opened. At that time not all of the country exhibits were finished and much of the Future World was yet to be completed. We arrived at the parking area around 8:15 and the parking lot was still pretty empty. Got our tickets ($90+ for one day tickets) + $14 to park. The mad rush began at 9am and off we went. Since the crowds seem to be heading to the back of the park we decided to do Spaceship Earth when there were no lines. A nice ride through time and space and so many interesting hands-on activities for kids and “kids at heart”. After determining that our reaction times were not nearly as fast as they were 30 years ago, we moved on to the Universe of Energy where Ellen DeGeneres leads a funny tour throughout the world of dinosaurs and our energy history. The New Chevrolet Test Track was developing a long line so we went over to Mission Space and let actor Gary Sinise take us on a voyage in space. We decided on the less strenuous line, but had a fun time riding off in a spacecraft for a mission to Mars.

Walked over toward the Odyssey Center and a program featuring cadets from The Citadel was going on. They were very impressive in their drill and marching. Decided to start the World Showcase by entering the Canada pavilion and watching a great Circle Vision film that was quite impressive. Started seeing several Disney characters including Chip n Dale, Donald Duck and friends, Alice in Wonderland and Mary Poppins. The kids really like having their photos taken and plenty of adults reliving their childhood as well.

Next to the Great Britain display and lunch with some fish and chips along the lake. Some determined birds were begging for scraps. A little squirrel was holding his own in the food department as well. The sun came out and it was a very nice day with temps in the low 70s. After lunch we moved on to the display for France. Beautiful canals and gardens and architecture depicting French villages. A nice film celebrated the French countryside and Paris.

Next came the Morocco nation with its Islamic art and tall buildings and architecture. A photo with a camel with his Fez was in order. I think our friend Whooze would have loved this camel. Beautiful recreation of North African village bazaar.

Japan’s display featured gardens and a large building depicting history and culture. Spirited Beasts was the topic of a museum setting of supernatural beings in Japanese culture.

The United States American Adventure was a large hall where singers led guests in patriotic melodies. A program featuring animated Mark Twain and Benjamin Franklin characters tells the story of the American experience.

Italy had some wild and crazy dancers who encouraged the crowd to join them in their festivities. Another recreation of an Italian village with shops and restaurants.

The German area featured a large model railroad layout that ran over and around small towns and rivers. Beer gardens and Bavarian town buildings highlighted the trip to the Fatherland.

Snow White was out and about taking photos with kids of all ages as was Aladdin and Jasmine.

The last three countries were China: A nice display of tomb warriors, a fantastic film depicting modern China and many buildings and gardens. A group of acrobats were performing in front of the main buildings. Norway offered some really good pastries of which we tried some strawberry rice cream which was excellent at the Kringla Bakery. A ride through the Norway spirits of the past; Vikings and strange beings make this a creepy ride.

The Mexico display is nice, but the ride where Donald Duck and the Three Caballeros take you on a tour of Mexico was not impressive and I think Mexico could do better job in telling the history of the nation. Seemed rather silly and had little to do with Mexico. There is a nice restaurant near the volcano where we ate on our trip back in the 80s. Not much changed there.

After nearly eight hours of walking we were getting a bit worn out and decided to call it a day. Since we will be doing Magic Kingdom tomorrow, we needed to save some strength. **smile. We decided on a pizza for supper and went to the Pizza Hut just up the street from our hotel for dinner. Stopped at the local quick stop for some water, ice cream and other treats to take back to the room. Watched some football on TV and then to bed. Another long day tomorrow.

Monday morning up early and another good breakfast downstairs. Tried the Mickey Mouse waffle and some scrambled eggs to start the day. We headed over to Magic Kingdom and the parking lots were filling up by 8:00am. This is a different setup than Epcot whereby you park in the lot, take a tram to the transportation center and then ride the monorail to the entrance to the park. Very efficient movement of thousands of people. Bought our tickets and then waited for the opening. Everyone is watching the train station entrance where Disney characters arrive on the train and dancers excite the crowd just before the opening. At 9 am they start letting people in and it is a bit of a madhouse. There is a strategy to getting in the correct line but eventually we make it in and our first trip to the Magic Kingdom has begun.

The Main Street is full of vehicles, shops and characters walking around. An old fire engine gives people a ride and a horse drawn trolley moves down the street. Donald Duck and Goofy are welcoming people and little kids are delighted with the fun about to begin. We walk over toward Tomorrow Land across bridges and waterways full of flowers. Our first stop is Stitch’s Great Escape. I am not familiar with the story, but the line is short and we decide to take the chance to enjoy one of the featured stops here. We moved into a staging area and then everyone enters a room full of seats around a circular cage like apparatus. We are told to prepare to guard a dangerous character. After a few minutes of somewhat scary events and a little boy who is terrified of the dark and creatures flying around, we settle in for some fun. It was a bit intense for young kids but interesting use of animation.

Next was a trip to the People Mover where you board a moving coaster type vehicle and roam around Tomorrow Land high above the venues and get a chance to see what things were available to ride or see. The Speedway looked interesting but not sure if my legs would fit in the cars. The ride takes you inside several of the buildings as a preview of things to come. Very interesting and a good way to start exploring Tomorrow Land. After a brief break we decided to try the Space Mountain ride. As we moved through the long line up the platform, there continued to be disclaimers for those with back or neck problems to avoid the ride. Since I generally avoid roller coasters, this might have been a mistake. When we see what type of cars we would be riding, I decide to opt out, which the ride person said was fine and showed us how to exit without backtracking. Probably missed a good ride, but not worth taking a chance on ruining the whole day.

Next stop was the Disney Carousel of Progress, which was first a part of the World’s Fair in NY in 1964. You sit in a theatre-like setting and are moved on a carousel to different times in history with impressive robotic characters who tell the story of their home life from 1920s to the present. A newer version was added to show computers in the home and modern conveniences. A much mellower ride than Space Mountain** smile**.

Time to get something to eat so we stopped at Cosmic Ray’s Starlight Café, which offered several sandwich choices and large seating areas to watch the crowds. Had a Cosmic cheeseburger and listened to the robotic disk jockey host (Cosmic Ray) play oldies music and comment on his life in radio.

Afterward we decided to head over to Fantasyland, passing the great castle. I remember when color TV first started and my cousins and I were sitting on the floor in awe of the NBC peacock and then Tinker Bell spreading colorful dust all over this mystical castle. I guess that is why Disney World still appeals to children of all ages.

It was almost time for a show so we waited and watched as the Disney staff readied the stage. The theme was that Donald Duck did not believe in fantasies or miracles and the others would need to convince him. Lots of dancing and singing and eventually nearly all of the famous Disney characters (Mickey, Minnie, Pluto, Goofy, etc) took part in the show. Lots of fun for kids of all ages to see our childhood characters on the stage. Eventually pirates, princesses, and Alice in Wonderland showed up to fight the evil Cruella Deville who wanted to thwart their happy time. She was eventually vanquished and all was well again. A neat show.

We walked around Fantasyland and saw lots of new construction taking place, large mountains and castles and some rides where the lines were becoming quite long. Disney has a system called Fastpass that you can use to schedule rides ahead of time and then return and not stand in lines. We tried it later on and it did work well. After making our way through the villages we stopped at the Haunted Mansion. Took a walk through the old cemetery and statues of the previous owners. Eventually made it into a very dark and creepy room where we would eventually be whisked away in a car and into the terror world of the mansion. It was a good ride and certainly showed off the Disney animation abilities.

We left the Mansion and headed over to Liberty Square for the riverboat ride Liberty Belle. A short wait for the next boat and we sat on the upper deck and watched as the train ride on Big Thunder Mountain RR zoomed around and through tunnels. It looked like a lot of big jerks and bumps and not sure if this would be a good ride for my back? The boat ride took us around Tom Sawyer’s Island where small barges took people out onto the island for a walking tour. We passed an Indian village, some animated deer, an old fort, etc. before disembarking back at the entrance to Frontierland. Several Disney characters were walking around having photos taken with little kids. Chip N Dale were among the furry fellows taking part. After a stop for some ice cream, decided to take a ride on the Walt Disney World RR at the Frontier Station. A bit of a wait as one of the trains had to go in for repair and the train cars were almost all full. The train stops only at three stations and most people stay on so it was really crowded and not the greatest train ride we have been on.

We get back off at Frontierland, where they have Splash Mountain closed for renovation. We heard that this is the time of year when Disney makes repairs and closes some rides. We stop by Adventureland to see a show by Jack Sparrow and the Pirates of the Caribbean crew. The lines for rides here are very long and we want to watch the Disney Parade to begin at 3pm. We find a good seat along the parade path in Frontierland and wait for a few minutes until the parade begins. It starts on Main Street and moves into Frontierland each day. An old car leads the Dream Come True Parade and is followed by many dancers in bright outfits and then floats with the Disney characters follow with lots of music and singing. Donald, Goofy and many other characters work the crowds of little kids who are entranced by the whole event. Makes you want to be 8 years old again.

The first float has Mickey and Minnie waving and singing to the crowds. Pinocchio and Jiminy Cricket followed with more dancers moving down the street. Snow White, her prince and Dopey were next. Sinbad, then Mary Poppins, Alice in Wonderland and Tinker Bell followed. Cinderella, and the Fairy Godmother brought up the rear. It was a nice spectacle and a highlight of the Disney adventure.

Moved back to Adventureland and a stop by the Enchanted Tiki Room where a show of exotic birds singing in the ceilings is quite an event. Always amazed at the animation abilities of Disney. We walked around the Swiss Family Treehouse, but there were long lines for the Jungle Cruises and decided that our legs and backs had had enough of Magic Kingdom for this trip. We had been at it for nearly eight hours so we moved back into Main Street to look for a Disney RR tee shirt but there were none. Seems like a chance to make some money on those. But the park is full of opportunities to spend money—lots of souvenir shops and eating establishments and nothing is cheap. Although the cost of tickets into the park is over $100 by the time you pay for parking, it would be a good deal if you stay a week, where the daily price drops to around $40.

We grabbed a return ride on the Monorail back to the parking area where the tram took us to the Sinbad area and our waiting car. Traffic is not bad this time of year and we were quickly back to our hotel room to freshen up before dinner. Found a Joe’s Crab Shack just down the street and so decided to finish off our last night in Fla. with some fish and shrimp. Food was good, service was o.k. as our waitress seemed new on the job. A brief stop at the Walgreen’s for a few items. Saw some neat Florida beach towels, but didn’t buy them that evening. We returned to the hotel to pack for the next day’s ride on the Auto Train. Watched some Pickers and Pawn Stars and off to dreamland after a day of reliving our youth at Disney. Good night.

Tuesday morning had our last Hampton Inn breakfast and my final Mickey waffle of the trip. Not a large crowd this morning as many left yesterday to return home. Several Brazilian families seated nearby speaking native Portuguese. We get packed and make our way back over to Walgreens to get those Florida beach towels we looked at last night. $8 each. Such a deal!!

Decided to take the Apopka-Vineland Rd. north to see the Arnold Palmer golf courses at Bay Hill Country Club. Multi-million dollar homes and beautiful courses all along the many lakes in the area. After finding our way out of the maze of streets and cul-de-sacs, we head east to pick up I-4 in Orlando. Traffic not too bad this morning, but heard on the radio that we just missed a multi- car pileup at our exit near Lake Buena Vista. We decide to stop at Winter Park to get gas and go over and watch trains at the station. But the SunRail project had things pretty torn up and the main line was blocked with construction equipment so there would be no trains for a while. We saw the Silver Meteor pass through Orlando on the drive up I-4. Checked out the station, but the nice agent we had last year was not working, so we decided to move on north to Sanford to have lunch and wait for our train to leave.

Stopped at BK for a sandwich and then made our way to Sanford Auto Train station around 1:15. We were assigned #AV48 and made our way to the station where we unloaded our duffles and the car attendant took over. Got some photos of the car being loaded into the Auto Rack lower deck. We had tickets for this trip and would be in Car 5244 Room 4. We got our 5 pm dinner tickets and were told the train would again load around 2:30. Not nearly the large crowds as in Lorton and a much younger passenger makeup also. Several families with children. The Wifi was working well and I was able to check some sites and the weather forecast for Pa. and Ohio to decide how we would drive home.

This trip our sleeper car would be at the front of the train, but a sleeper and Deluxe bedroom back from the diner. The woman across the hall was a young girl serving in the Army. Our car attendant was Annette, a personable woman who had been on the Auto Train for many years. Also saw Spencer, our SB car attendant, now serving the Deluxe Bedroom. This was essentially the same crew we had going southbound. He remembered us from the trip last week. An announcement was made that we had only 126 autos and 196 passengers on our train, less than half the size of our southbound trip. Several of the coaches and two sleepers were being deadheaded empty and one crew member was staying in a roomette in our car and not working the northbound train.

While we were waiting for the train to leave, a CSX switcher was moving a few cars to some customers on nearby sidings. And the Amtrak switcher #511 began placing the Auto Racks on the rear of our train. The wine and cheese tasting was again taking place in the lounge car, but still no room to sit so we grabbed some goodies and took them back to our room. An announcement was made that we would be leaving a bit late due to track work. Turns out the Silver Meteor #98 was running almost two hours late and we needed to follow it north. It passed us around 4pm and we left about 15 minutes later. It was slow progress as we passed over the St Johns River bridge and finally got away from the construction delays.

At 5pm we strolled down to the diner and sat with Jim and Jean who had been visiting friends in Fla and were on their way home to New England? We had the steaks and they were excellent as usual. A good conversation ensued despite our server who seemed to want us to move along. She did not fit the image of the typical AutoTrain dining car staff. As opposed to our SB staff who encouraged us to enjoy the dining car and not be in a hurry (and on a full train no less), our server seemed tired and not interested in being very friendly. Otherwise our experience with service was again superb. The conductor made numerous announcements about our location and noted a movie would be shown in the lounge car starting at 8:30. We decided to pass on the movie and get some sleep for tomorrow would be a long ride home to Ohio. There was a family in one of the bedrooms with several small children. The baby was not too happy about his train ride and cried quite a bit. Glad we were in the roomettes this evening and not next door. There was also a family in the Family Bedroom downstairs and they had two 9-10 yr olds who were running throughout the downstairs, hiding in the H room (which was unoccupied) and opening cabinets, etc. I think Annette finally corralled them, but another example of parents lacking discipline skills. **smile***

We passed through Jacksonville and were quickly into Georgia when the darkness limited the views. Annette put our beds down around 8:30 and we drifted off to sleep a while later.

Tuesday morning I awoke around 5 and I believe we were somewhere in northern North Carolina at this time and soon arrived in Petersburg, Va. I decided to take a shower before the crowds came. Plenty of soaps and towels and restrooms were immaculate this early in the morning. Annette had been up and roaming the car and kept things in excellent shape. After Claudia finished her shower it was a little after 6 and we went down to breakfast. Not many early risers and the car was nearly empty, but our “illustrious” dining car steward placed us with a gentleman who had nearly finished his meal. He was Jim and was traveling back from visiting his son in Fla. He liked to talk and had opinions on many things, but an interesting conversation nonetheless. After we had ordered, another man came into the diner (which was still relatively empty) and she placed him at our table as well. Bob was a quiet guy who didn’t seem to want to talk and certainly did not seem to fit in too well with Jim’s point of view. I had my Frosted Flakes and banana and some very good cornbread muffins. We opted to head back to the room and left Jim and Bob to handle their political disagreements **smile***. We love eating in the diner. You meet so many interesting people.

As we neared Richmond, the train came to a stop and it was announced that a switch had frozen and the conductor was going outside to try and loosen it up. It was about 10 degrees outside, a big change from the 70s in Florida just 12 hours before. A short wait and we were on our way again. We arrived in Lorton only 15 minutes late and after positioning our car near the station platform, we were given the word to detrain. Said goodbye to Annette with a tip of appreciation for her service. And now to see how long it would be before our Dodge Caravan arrived.?? Lots of anticipation among the passengers now since many had long drives ahead of them today and the weather forecast was calling for some snow and ice later in the day.

At about 10:30 our number was called and we rushed to get into our very cold car and get the heater running. One poor soul could not get their car into Drive and then the transmission stuck in Reverse. A car attendant tried to help him and almost was run over when the car lurched forward. That was a bit scary. Eventually the car thawed out and he was able to get the transmission in gear. Not a good way to start your day.

We headed out on I-95 with the typical traffic masses and then around I-495. Amazing the number of new toll roads in this section of Virginia and Maryland. Finally made it back to I-270 and the traffic lessened some. Once you are west of Frederick, Md. it is a nice ride. Stopped in Hagerstown for lunch and decided we would avoid the PA Turnpike and take I-68 across Maryland and West Virginia. A scenic drive and very little traffic on this route. By 4pm we were in Wheeling, WVa and finally made it home by 7:30pm. Mr. Gato was pleased to see us and we him. A whirlwind trip had come to an end and we had added yet another Amtrak train to our bucket list of riding.

An evaluation of this trip finds that the Auto Train is a top notch train with superior staff for the most part and a positive attitude that should be encouraged throughout the Amtrak system. Well organized, dedicated staff and concerned with passenger needs. This is especially necessary when dealing with senior citizens from the East who sometimes have their own attitudes to deal with. I am sure the passenger makeup is very different in the summer months after the Snowbirds have returned to their nests.

As far as our family is concerned, the Auto Train is not a very practical means of getting to Florida for a short vacation from Ohio. Having to drive over 400 miles to Lorton, essentially needing to stay over a night before boarding, adds to the overall costs of the trip and reduces some of the savings that might be incurred. We are glad we took the Auto Train because we wanted to experience a train that had so many positive attributes. And if one is going to spend the winter in Florida, it would make sense to have your car with you for that long period of time. But for those who live close to the East Coast, it is a valuable resource and avoids that nasty I-95 traffic for 900 miles.


----------



## MrEd (Jan 28, 2013)

thanks for the trip report bill.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 28, 2013)

Railroad Bill said:


> After a brief break we decided to try the Space Mountain ride. As we moved through the long line up the platform, there continued to be disclaimers for those with back or neck problems to avoid the ride. Since I generally avoid roller coasters, this might have been a mistake. When we see what type of cars we would be riding, I decide to opt out, which the ride person said was fine and showed us how to exit without backtracking. Probably missed a good ride, but not worth taking a chance on ruining the whole day.


Too late now, but just as an FYI, Space Mountain has a top speed of just 28 MPH assuming that you have the correct weight distribution within the car. There are a few dips and quick turns, but as coasters go, it's really not a violent or fast riding coaster.

The big thing about Space Mountain is that its all in the dark and you can't really see anything, so you mind is deceived into thinking things are much faster and scarier.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 29, 2013)

:hi: Hi Bill and Claudia! Great Report, Sounds like a Wonderful Time!-  And if Florida isn't ya'lls Cup of Tea for Retirement, Consider Texas! (it's 82 Here Today and Sunny and We don't like Rick Perry here in the Peoples Republic of Austin!  ) Nice tip about the Hotels and Resturants, as you said the Beltway can be a Handful! :help:

The Story about Almost Missing the Train while taking Pics is Priceless, I almost think Claudia might have had a Good Time Without You! :giggle: Hope Winter is Treating ya'll Well, Hope to see you Along the rails and for Sure @ the next Gathering in Chicago! ^_^


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jan 29, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> :hi: Hi Bill and Claudia! Great Report, Sounds like a Wonderful Time!-  And if Florida isn't ya'lls Cup of Tea for Retirement, Consider Texas! (it's 82 Here Today and Sunny and We don't like Rick Perry here in the Peoples Republic of Austin!  ) Nice tip about the Hotels and Resturants, as you said the Beltway can be a Handful! :help:
> The Story about Almost Missing the Train while taking Pics is Priceless, I almost think Claudia might have had a Good Time Without You! :giggle: Hope Winter is Treating ya'll Well, Hope to see you Along the rails and for Sure @ the next Gathering in Chicago! ^_^


Thanks Jim,

Yes, one of these days I am going to get left by an Amtrak train and really learn my lesson. 56 degrees here today but going back to 10 on Thursday night. If you don't like Ohio weather, just wait--it always changes every 24 hours


----------

